# 7 Month old GSD started SchH



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

I hope this video will work. 
This is Schotzie which belongs to Jamie. Jamie is serving our county an is over in Afganistan and Schotzie will stay with us to be trained for SchH comp. This little dog shows lots of promise.

http://s85.photobucket.com/albums/k77/jaylyda/?action=view&current=Schotzie_0001.flv


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Who does the metalica music ??


----------



## Tamara Villagomez (Nov 28, 2009)

nice pup she looks great and yes lots of promise!


----------



## Julie Blanding (Mar 12, 2008)

Very nice!! Should have lots of fun with that one. She likes to eat too. Bonus!


----------



## Michele Moore (Mar 27, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Who does the metalica music ??


Apocalyptica
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8JjQGt7WjK0


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Nice pup but talk about a retro name! When I was growing up, it seemed like everyone's GSD was named Shotzie.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Michele Moore said:


> Apocalyptica
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8JjQGt7WjK0


 
That is so cool!!


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

susan tuck said:


> Nice pup but talk about a retro name! When I was growing up, it seemed like everyone's GSD was named Shotzie.


Is that tradition, or a popular radio/movie character or something? I only knew two dogs named Shotzie, both were GSD-looking mixbreeds. Both owned by older people. Interesting name!


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Who does the metalica music ??


Actually its The String Quartet, they do tributes to lots of musicians. You can hear a lot of their stuff on Youtube.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Looks like a nice pup I really like his tracking enthusiasm he looks like a blast. 
I enjoy watching, helping, and training young dogs like this ya goda love the Shepherds I'm ass deep in snow. I wish I was walking with you and that pup, damn.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

My roomie is a cellist, I'm going to have to let her see these guys, the music would be better than what she is playing now


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Mike He is a She. We would love to have you down for any training. Come in March for the Gathering.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Anna Kasho said:


> Is that tradition, or a popular radio/movie character or something? I only knew two dogs named Shotzie, both were GSD-looking mixbreeds. Both owned by older people. Interesting name!


Schotzie was a character from Happy Days TV show If I recall correctly......but most of my TV recollection is from the B&W days.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> Schotzie was a character from Happy Days TV show If I recall correctly......but most of my TV recollection is from the B&W days.


LOL that was Chachi.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

:-o  :grin:  :grin: Yeah!.......I knew that!  :---)


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Bob you are all right in my book. I loved that.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Hell Jerry! At our age half the fun of getting up in the morning is knowing you gonna be laughing about making a fool outa your self for one reason or other. 
It's that total lack of pride that keeps me going! :lol::wink:


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

That's right , I totally agree. lol


----------



## Ted Efthymiadis (Apr 3, 2009)

Jerry Lyda said:


> I hope this video will work.
> This is Schotzie which belongs to Jamie. Jamie is serving our county an is over in Afganistan and Schotzie will stay with us to be trained for SchH comp. This little dog shows lots of promise.
> 
> http://s85.photobucket.com/albums/k77/jaylyda/?action=view&current=Schotzie_0001.flv


awesome Jerry!


----------

